# Yep, I recovered



## Cable guy (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh man its a sunny, beautiful days outside. One of the first days of spring. And Im fucking miserable.

Bit happier after reading your post though. How long did you suffer from DP for?

All the Best, enjoy being human again


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Really great post. Seeing alot more recovery stories with this method.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

doesnt have anything to do with bipolar or personality disorders.....


----------

